

Hate ctrl-c/v screenshots? make beautiful tutorials with this app - sunpatel
http://iorad.com

======
ydant
The tutorial fails to open with the Chrome FlashBlock extension. The button
doesn't do anything, and I have no way to selectively enable (click to enable)
flash on your page. It'd be best to pop up the overlay with the flash element
enabled (so I can click to enable it) or at least give me a warning if I click
on it with flash disabled.

On the tutorial, don't _make_ me type "google" to click the start button. If I
click "Start", that's enough. I'm generally a thorough reader and I still
didn't really see that you were asking me to type "google" vs. just anything
and the button gives no indication if you click it.

On the tutorial, on step 5, you say "Click RECORD" - there are two record
buttons, and neither is highlighted. This is just as frustrating as the
"Start" button not working in step 1.

On the tutorial, on step 7, your "Publish" button is way outside the general
area all of the other interactions have been - it's not obvious what to click
to continue.

I agree with all of kaolinite's comments regarding general polish of the
website.

Once I actually launch the app I get two loading screens, one after the other
- not a big deal, but I'd try to consolidate that if possible.

I have no Java plugin installed, so I just get "Pick which window to record"
with nothing in the drop-down and no indication of what's wrong. I have to
bail right here. If I were a normal user, you'd have no indication of why I
abandoned.

The actual app UI looks good and looks like it could have high potential, but
I can't use it.

~~~
sunpatel
great thanks for this...ill work on the intro tutorial today

------
eslachance
There's something a little wonky about your Java detection. On my laptop, I
have Java 6 Update 5 installed, but your page it telling me "we have a
problem! Iorad needs you to get java" (Windows XP SP3, Firefox 7.0.1). On the
other hand, in a virtual machine (WinXP SP3, Chrome 19), I logged in and got
all the way to "pick which window to record", but at the same time Chrome was
telling me to install Java (which wasn't installed yet!). I then had to
refresh the page to get it to show my active windows. Very weird indeed.

A few comments about the product itself: \- Customization and branding is
critical in companies, so make sure you quickly add a way to customize the
bubbles, color scheme, and add a watermark logo on the recordings (or the
"View" page). \- Exporting would be an awesome way to turn this into something
trainers could use in a class environment, especially if it could be used
"offline" (not for editing, just actually viewing the tutorial). Flash would
be great, or even just HTML5. Make sure it can integrate into existing HTML
though (embedding). \- An "Automatic" mode where things would run by
themselves (non-interactive), along with mouse paths and clicks, would go a
long way to compete with professional tools that do this already. In this
case, exporting could be static videos. \- Voiceovers (either directly
recorded or uploading audio) would be awesome. If combining voice overs and
automatic mouse controls, make sure you have some timing adjustments tools
there :)

You're already a good ways through to becoming a competitor to software like
Adobe Captivate. I see a bright future for you and, as soon as the above
features are implemented, I'm convinced that you'll get a lot of clients like
my current employer lining up and saying "Shut up and take my money!".

~~~
sunpatel
Ill look into the Java detection stuff. Beside that yes we will have a "see
it" mode (mouse trails and clicks) along with the "try it" mode. We have
export to ppt, doc, and pdf...this will be a $ feature. Most of the ideas you
mentioned are on the drawing board...so its good to know someone else beside
me needs it and Im not totally nuts.

~~~
eslachance
It really depends on the market. I'm just comparing to Captivate and similar
screen simulation software, really. If they can make a buck selling a $500
piece of software, you can do it on a smaller monthly fee as a SaaS for sure.
I'm happy to see you were already planning these things, can't wait to see
them! Perhaps you should start a newsletter, or a notification system so we're
advised of your progress. I, for one, am very interested in seeing you evolve!

* Edit *: little feedback on useability: After grabbing a share link, I visited the URL and was very confused on which ones of the "Tutorial" or "Quick Guide" option was selected. You're going against the grain with these buttons, the "pressed" version should be the active one, and not vice versa.

------
kaolinite
Could you tweak the design and add a fallback for Tahoma?

e.g. font-family: Tahoma, sans-serif;

My computer doesn't have Tahoma by default so it looked awful for me. Great
idea though, will try it out now.

Ok, after a few minutes of playing around - I dislike your app. It feels very
rough around the edges and I also dislike the reliance on Java (though I
appreciate there may be little you can do in regard to this - however perhaps
Flash would be possible?).

I would heavily recommend you spend a week or two refining the UI and making
it smoother and nicer to use. The screenshots on your homepage instantly put
me off - they are distorted, pixelated, highlighted poorly and taken in
Firefox on what looks like Windows XP. Whilst I'm no mac-lover, I'd heavily
recommend doing screenshots in Safari on OS X or - at the very least - Chrome
on Windows. Take time on them. They are quite possibly going to be the first
interaction that a customer has with your product.

Finally, I couldn't actually run your application. I'm running this on Ubuntu
10.10 with IceTea, so that'll be why. I appreciate that Ubuntu is unlikely to
be one of your target OSes but cross-platform doesn't hurt.

So, all in all - a lot of potential but a poor implementation. Sorry to be
harsh but I feel it's justified as you obviously have the capability to pull
this off. Keep at it! :-D

~~~
sunpatel
harsh? nope we need this type of feedback to get us in shape...much
appreciated.

------
ckluis
I hate sites where I can't immediately tell if it's a download vs. SaaS (in
this case self-hosted vs hosted). Our company might be able to use something
like this if you gave us the files to host ourself.

Furthermore… pricing is cool. A pricing page is even cooler. If it's too early
have the page. Say its too early.

~~~
sunpatel
its hosted right now..we are currently working on the downloadable
package..maybe we can have a chat sometime whenever you have a free
moment...email me at spatel @ iorad

